# How long does tren ace stay in your system?



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

i know the half life is a day or so, but what if you was drug tested by your sport, how long would it take to fully get out of your system to not show up on a drugs test??????????????


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

i think its about 4-5 months mate


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

cheers buddy


----------



## Propper Joss (Aug 22, 2009)

Half lives for some aas&#8230;.

Drug Half-Life:

Arimidex 3 days

Clenbuterol 1.5 days

Anavar 9 hours

Stanozolol (oral) 9 hours

Methyltest 4 days

Stanozolol (injectable) 1 day

Clomid 5 days

Anadrol / Anapolan50 (oxymetholone) 8 to 9 hours

Dianabol 4.5 hours

Testosterone Suspension 1 day

Halo 9-12 hours

Here are the half-lives for any of the following steroid esters:

Ester Half-Life

Test Suspension 8 hours

Formate 1.5 days

Acetate 3 days

Propionate 4.5 days

Phenylpropionate 4.5 days

Butyrate 6 days

Valerate 7.5 days

Hexanoate 9 days

Caproate 9 days

Isocaproate 9 days

Heptanoate 10.5 days

Enanthate 10.5 days

Octanoate 12 days

Cypionate 12 days

Nonanoate 13.5 days

Decanoate 15 days

Undecanoate 16.5 days

For all you sust lovers out there note that the following esters and amounts are used:

30mg Propionate

55mg Phenylpropionate

65mg Caproate

100mg Decanoate

Testonon uses the following amounts:

30mg Propionate

55mg Phenylpropionate

65mg Isocaproate

100mg Enanthate

Note that sust and testonon are in fact different in one respect. Also note that the longest acting ester in these has a half-life of 15 days. As has been noted elsewhere previously, 1/2 the half-life should be the optimal point to begin therapy, thus 1 month (minimum) with testonon and sust.

I would like to point out another fact that arimidex has a half-life of 3 days. Thus an everyday

administration is not necessary

Some others&#8230;

Equipoise 14.5 days

RU486 - 20-30 hrs

Bromociptrine - 10hrs

R3 IGF-1 20-30 hours

IGF (regular) 10-20mins

Primobolan 7 days

HCG peaks 2 and 5 days after injection

Tren Acetate 3 days

Ancillaries Drug Active half-life

Arimidex 3 days

Clenbuterol 1.5 days

Clomid 5 days

Cytadren 6 hours

Ephedrine 6 hours

T3 10 hours

Nolvadex - 2.5-5 days

Aromatase (exemestane) - 1 day

Letrozole (Femara) - 2 days

Detection times for AAS

Anavar 3 weeks

Anadrol 2 months

Andriol 1 week

Clenbuterol 4-5 Days

Deca Durabolin (Nandrolone Decanoate) 18 months

Dianabol 5 weeks

Durabolin (Nandrolone Phenylpropionate) 12 months

Ephedrin 6-10 Days

Equipoise (Boldenone Undecyclenate) 4-5 months

Halotestin 2 months

Primobolin Depot 4-5 weeks

Proviron 5 weeks

Sustanon 3 months

Test cypionate 3 months

Test enanathate 3 months

Test Propionate 2-3 weeks

Test supspenison No metabolites. t/e should

be back to normal in days

Tremolon Acetetate 4-5 weeks

Winstrol oral (Stanazol) 3 weeks

Winstrol inj (Stanazol) 2 months .

Factors which influence the detection times

Metabolism

Fluid intake

Tolerance to the drug

Frequency of intake

Duration of intake

Body fat

Potency of drug

Dosage

Lifted from Mick Harts board....


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Propper Joss said:


> Half lives for some aas&#8230;.
> 
> Drug Half-Life:
> 
> ...


Quality Information, that could be done with been a stick IMO :thumb:


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Out of intrest then.

If say Test E half life is 10.5 days, how long untill water retention and "gains" would diminish once its stopped?

if anyone knows.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, half-life of test enan is actually 4.9 days, accurately based on the number of carbon atoms. Quoted half-lifes in the BBing community are way-out from the medical community. As for how long it would take for "gains" to stop, that would be when your blood levels return to "normal" levels and below, which massively depends on how much you have been shooting. If you've been shooting 1g/wk, it takes 5 weeks for levels to stabilise (i.e. what you shoot on week 6 would give the same blood levels as what you shoot on week 5).... and then takes around 4 weeks for levels to return to average natural levels.

If Test E genuinely had a 10.5 day half-life, you would need to wait around 2 months to do PCT after a reasonable dosed cycle.

This calculator is pretty good:

http://www.roidcalc.com/


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Half lives decayed and gone may not mean metabolites are still not detectable though, I'm not sure atall.

I reckon Joshua would be able to tell us or Big?


----------



## Propper Joss (Aug 22, 2009)

big said:


> Well, half-life of test enan is actually 4.9 days, accurately based on the number of carbon atoms. Quoted half-lifes in the BBing community are way-out from the medical community. As for how long it would take for "gains" to stop, that would be when your blood levels return to "normal" levels and below, which massively depends on how much you have been shooting. If you've been shooting 1g/wk, it takes 5 weeks for levels to stabilise (i.e. what you shoot on week 6 would give the same blood levels as what you shoot on week 5).... and then takes around 4 weeks for levels to return to average natural levels.
> 
> If Test E genuinely had a 10.5 day half-life, you would need to wait around 2 months to do PCT after a reasonable dosed cycle.
> 
> ...


The roid calc doesn't correllate to the pharmacokinetics at all. 1g of test e will only be in your system a little bit longer than 0.1g of test e. Essentially half life is a misnomer. The 10.5 day figure really just refers to how long the compound is acting on the subjects system. How much you are using doesn't have as much bearing as many may think.


----------



## Propper Joss (Aug 22, 2009)

redman said:


> Hardly mate it came from Mick Harts board. The least knowledgable guy in the industry IMO. He takes his misinformed opinion and often lies to promote himself. I mean come on tears on a keyboard made me laugh. If he took as much GHB as he claimed he would spend the whole day fast asleep.


He didn't post it. I found it on a thread from a guy called Jesterman.


----------

